# 7th Annual Illegal Toys CC Car & Bike Show



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

We would like to invite everybody to our 7th annual show calling all car clubs & solo riders to come & join us for what we hope to make it bigger & better then ever we'll be posting more info & flyer soonMAY 22ND AT THE OKLAHOMA STATE FAIR (COX PAVILION)http:
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/7th_front%20(1).jpg


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is always a damn good show for those of you who have attended before we hope to see you again for those who haven't yet attended you don't want to miss out.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Mar 9 2011, 09:56 AM~20050240
> *We would like to invite everybody to our 7th annual show calling all car clubs & solo riders to come & join us for what we hope to make it bigger & better then ever we'll be posting more info & flyer soon
> *


 :0 Had a good time last year !!  Keep us posted on the date :cheesy:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: we will b ready


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Mar 11 2011, 02:40 PM~20069166
> *:0  Had a good time last year !!   Keep us posted on the date  :cheesy:
> *


May 22nd @ the state fair (cox pavilion) :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

It's always a bad ass show,and it keeps getting better and better every year.....


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

Illegal toys appreciates all of the local and out of town support that we get every year. TTT.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:biggrin: my lil girl gonna b ready 4 sure


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Mar 15 2011, 08:13 PM~20101080
> *:biggrin: my lil girl gonna b ready 4 sure
> *


looking forward to it


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

CANT WAIT !!!!! with all the people who come out to support its only getting better and better :yes:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Mar 17 2011, 02:28 PM~20114876
> *TTT
> *


u guys are some real cool people.we will try our best to be there.is there going to a hopppppppp? :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes sir hope to see u guys there :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

MUST......FINISH.....ATLEAST...ONE...CAR....BY....MAY. 


TTT


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Mar 19 2011, 10:35 AM~20128415
> *MUST......FINISH.....ATLEAST...ONE...CAR....BY....MAY.
> TTT
> *


two on the streets and trying to finish another. BALLER!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

to the top!!!!!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIPGLOSS_@Mar 20 2011, 08:42 PM~20138642
> *to the top!!!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Looking foward to all the clean rides,big thanks to all who support out show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt. :biggrin:


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

hope all the clubs can come out and make this another great show..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIPGLOSS_@Mar 22 2011, 09:44 AM~20150917
> *hope all the clubs can come out and make this another great show..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

The show is always cover by Street Seen mag & this what they had to say about it :biggrin: 



We headed up to the Sooner State again this year for the Illegal Toys Car Show in Oklahoma City. We were pumped. Just a short 7 hour drive from Houston and we were there! That is until we met Dallas traffic. We arrived in the Dallas area at 3pm. Early enough to beat rush hour right? Nope. By 5:30 pm we barely found ourselves on the other end of the DFW area. Ok, just a short 9 1/2 hour trip and we were there!

We arrived in OKC to find Caspy and the boys of Illegal Toys hard at work with last minute upgrades on their vehicles. They were gearing up for their big event. They had to set the example afterall.

We drug John Salas of "Backstage" with us to this lowrider event. Being a hardcore minitrucker, he didn't know what to expect. He swore he was gonna get his ass kicked until he actually met the crew and partied with some lowriders at Club Albee for the preparty the night before. All it took was one hookah and John was the life of the party, sharing it with the hardcore lowriders of Rollerz Only in the VIP section. We didn't take our cameras, but that would have been a shot worth having. The president of VC hitting a hookah with Rollerz Only.

Come show time and things were bumping. We were fortunate to have Caspy and crew find us a great booth model. Kristina was a hit with the crowd if you can't tell from all the pictures we took of her. There were plenty of vehicles from Oklahoma and several from The Lone Star State. There was friendly competition between the two all day. At the car hop however, things did heat up a bit. Oklahoma car clubs didn't come to play. They capitalized on every inch they gained over Texas hoppers. This was about bragging rights afterall... and in their own home! Who has the better hoppers? Texas or Oklahoma? We'll let them sort it all out.

The crowd went wild. We know that the car hop usually brings the excitement level up at shows, but we have never seen anything like this. The crowd was as loud as stadium fans cheering their sports team. The sky quickly darkened as heavy clouds rolled in. It didn't stop some hoppers from doing it in the rain just to prove a point.

We want to thank Illegal Toys for making Oklahoma feel like a second home to us... even offering up a living room couch for us to crash on. We'll look for any excuse to return to the Sooner State. Just give us a reason. John Salas, we're sure, also has a new found respect for the lowriding community. See everyone in Tulsa!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Mar 22 2011, 08:35 PM~20156347
> *The show is always cover by Street Seen mag & this what they had to say about it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nuff said! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

this is some funny shit!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

FOUND THIS ON PAGE 2....SHOULDNT MAKE IT TO PAGE 2.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: the hell whith a bat thats what shottys are 4 long range


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

the time is almost here......


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIPGLOSS_@Mar 24 2011, 09:28 PM~20174269
> *the time is almost here......
> *


HOPE NOT, I GOT ALOT OF SHIT TO DO.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Mar 25 2011, 08:01 AM~20176905
> *HOPE NOT, I GOT ALOT OF SHIT TO DO.
> *


San Antonio next week lets go


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

see u ther


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Mar 25 2011, 08:01 AM~20176905
> *HOPE NOT, I GOT ALOT OF SHIT TO DO.
> *


 shit all of us do!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: bump


----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Competing in the Stock To Stun build-off:*
(First unveil show is April 3rd at the WEGO Picnic)
Keep up with the build-off by visiting the Stock to Stun page on wegoweb.org!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 27 2011, 07:38 AM~20191248
> *Competing in the Stock To Stun build-off:
> (First unveil show is April 3rd at the WEGO Picnic)
> Keep up with the build-off by visiting the Stock to Stun page on wegoweb.org!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Back to the top


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bafinokc_@Mar 29 2011, 07:57 PM~20213751
> *bump
> *


whats up homie see you there


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:biggrin: bump


----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Mar 30 2011, 08:14 AM~20216987
> *whats up homie see you there
> *


for sure ill be there


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

The flyers looking good,our shows right around the corner.should b a bad ass show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bafinokc_@Mar 31 2011, 04:02 AM~20225616
> *for sure ill be there
> *


Cool see you there


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Mar 31 2011, 06:05 AM~20225856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Mar 31 2011, 06:05 AM~20225856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOHHHH YA!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

shout out to the members who placed this weekend........u go boy's! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIPGLOSS_@Apr 3 2011, 06:03 PM~20250061
> *shout out to the members who placed this weekend........u go boy's! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO
THE 
TOP
:biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: bump


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

bump :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO 




THE 


TOP :rimshot:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

to the top


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:biggrin: getn ready


----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## martin64 (Jan 28, 2010)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

We ready to make the trip back to OKC!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Apr 9 2011, 09:41 AM~20297321
> *We ready to make the trip back to OKC!
> *


come on down homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

b
u
m
p
:boink:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

we c yall there.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 11 2011, 04:47 PM~20313153
> *we c yall there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO THE TOP :drama: :fuq:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

It's almost here.. Hope to see everyone there. TTT.


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

WHEN DO WE SET UP????


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

WHEN DO WE SET UP????


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

Is it indoor show or outdoor show?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Apr 13 2011, 07:23 AM~20326835
> *Is it indoor show or outdoor show?
> *


Indoor.


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

koo


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 12 2011, 08:34 PM~20324369
> *WHEN DO WE SET UP????
> *


SAT FROM 5PM TO 11PM


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Here are the standings after two shows...if you think I missed you, let me know. The point totals won't be posted until after the Illegal Toys show on May 22nd. See you there!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

Is there any hotels close to show?


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

we will try and get a list together and post it of hotels near by :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

we're working on it now & should have a list with prices


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 13 2011, 08:38 PM~20333712
> *Here are the standings after two shows...if you think I missed you, let me know.  The point totals won't be posted until after the Illegal Toys show on May 22nd.  See you there!
> 
> 
> ...


we're working on some cash prizes for some of the best of shows also since the last 2 shows they change the music a little we're gone keep it going & have the DJ play some oldschool & music we used to hear when we went to Lowrider shows back in the day :biggrin: I know i like that oldschool music hope to see everyone here


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

we ready


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Been hearing some Texans getting ready to go to OK!


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 14 2011, 06:04 PM~20341099
> *Been hearing some Texans getting ready to go to OK!
> *


thats good to hear they make us feel at home when we go to texas hope we can return the favor, looking forward to seeing everyone :h5:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 14 2011, 11:56 AM~20337898
> *we're working on it now & should have a list with prices
> *


Koo


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 14 2011, 07:04 PM~20341099
> *Been hearing some Texans getting ready to go to OK!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## CJ225 (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking forward to making it


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

cant wait to c all the bad ass rides :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Apr 14 2011, 10:29 AM~20337708
> *we will try and get a list together and post it of hotels near by  :thumbsup:
> *


PM OR POST NEW PICS OF THE DROP.....NOW PLEASE


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: gonna b good show up ttt.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

cant wait its gonna be a bad ass show TO THE TOP :naughty:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Not much time to go hope to see everyone at the show


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 14 2011, 11:08 AM~20337990
> *we're working on some cash prizes for some of the best of shows also since the last 2 shows they change the music a little we're gone keep it going & have the DJ play some oldschool  & music we used to hear when we went to Lowrider shows back in the day  :biggrin: I know i like that oldschool  music hope to see everyone here
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

bump


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

I'LL BE THERE. I SOLD THE 57 RAG AND THE 64 IMPALA FROM HALLOWEEN SHOW BUT GOT A GOOD UP MY SLEEVE SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUVMYDROPS_@Apr 18 2011, 01:27 PM~20365918
> *I'LL BE THERE. I SOLD THE 57 RAG AND THE 64 IMPALA FROM HALLOWEEN SHOW BUT GOT A GOOD UP MY SLEEVE SEE YOU THERE
> *


Can't wait to see what you're gone bring see you at the show :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 18 2011, 05:33 PM~20367497
> *Can't wait to see what you're gone bring see you at the show :biggrin:
> *


x3 i think i know what it is im sure it will be clean as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT for the SOONER state. C YALL IN MAY. When u get a chance send us some info. on some hotels up there. thanx Take it easy.


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO 
THE
TOP :machinegun:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 17 2011, 07:26 AM~20357336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with show,hope u guys have a blast :sprint: :h5:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

$400 FOR BEST OF SHOW CAR, $400 FOR BEST OF SHOW TRUCK & $250 FOR BEST OF SHOW BIKE


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

If you are needing a room for our show, we have a special rate at Quality Inn Southwest 7800 C.A. Henderson Blvd.
Oklahoma City, OK 73139 (405) 632-6666. The special rate for a double is $54.99 +taxes. Just mention you are attending the Illegal Toys Car Show. Attached is a map from the hotel to the fairgrounds where the show will be held. This hotel is located around several eating establishments.  http://mapq.st/ihKzLF


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lucky6tre_@Apr 20 2011, 07:10 PM~20384947
> *If you are needing a room for our show, we have a special rate at Quality Inn Southwest 7800 C.A. Henderson Blvd.
> Oklahoma City, OK 73139 (405) 632-6666. The special rate for a double is $54.99 +taxes. Just mention you are attending the Illegal Toys Car Show. Attached is a map from the hotel to the fairgrounds where the show will be held. This hotel is located around several eating establishments.   http://mapq.st/ihKzLF
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone booking a hotel room ahead of time should know that hotel policy requires a 72 hour notice on any cancellations.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Nice Payouts!!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 20 2011, 09:50 PM~20386258
> *Nice Payouts!!
> *


should be a good show for everyone


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lucky6tre_@Apr 20 2011, 08:10 PM~20384947
> *If you are needing a room for our show, we have a special rate at Quality Inn Southwest 7800 C.A. Henderson Blvd.
> Oklahoma City, OK 73139 (405) 632-6666. The special rate for a double is $54.99 +taxes. Just mention you are attending the Illegal Toys Car Show. Attached is a map from the hotel to the fairgrounds where the show will be held. This hotel is located around several eating establishments.   http://mapq.st/ihKzLF
> *


Koo


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

ANY DISCOUNT IF YOU HAVE 2....OR 3 CARS TO ENTER?


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

to the freaking top!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top :thumbsup:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 20 2011, 06:14 PM~20384453
> *$400 FOR BEST OF SHOW CAR, $400 FOR BEST OF SHOW TRUCK & $250 FOR BEST OF SHOW BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


Hopping contest?prize money for hoppers? :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHITOWN LOS_@Apr 21 2011, 09:07 PM~20393604
> *Hopping contest?prize money for hoppers? :biggrin:
> *


$500 1ST PLACE $250 IT TAKES 3 CARS TO MAKE A CATTEGORY BUT WE'LL WORK WITH SOMEONE IF THEY BRING SOMETHING AND THEY'RE THE ONLY ONES & WE CAN'T MAKE A CLASS FOR THAT VEHICLE AS LONG AS THAT VEHICLE DOES WHAT IT'S SOPPOSE TO DO DON'T EXPECT TO TAKE $ IF IT DON'T PERFORM LIKE IT SHOULD IF YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE IN THAT CLASS


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

MAN TIME IS FLYING WHEN YOUR BUSY GETTING READY :around:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUVMYDROPS_@Apr 22 2011, 02:17 PM~20397522
> *MAN TIME IS FLYING WHEN YOUR BUSY GETTING READY :around:
> *


I know exactly what you're talking about :biggrin:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

morning bump :boink:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

uffin: looking foward to your show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Apr 25 2011, 01:59 PM~20416375
> *uffin: looking foward to your show.  :thumbsup:
> *


Glad to hear that thanks


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

TTT


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

To
The
Top
:biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

We'll have moonwalk & activities for the kids :biggrin:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 26 2011, 08:56 PM~20427339
> *We'll have moonwalk & activities for the kids :biggrin:
> *


whats the age limit :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

orale bro, got the rooms reserved. preciate the hook/up. we c yall soon.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2011, 08:10 PM~20427484
> *orale bro, got the rooms reserved. preciate the hook/up. we c yall soon.
> *


cool don't forget we'll have a cook out on sat we'll be posting more info soon


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 27 2011, 06:53 AM~20430275
> *cool don't forget we'll have a cook out on sat we'll be posting more info soon
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 27 2011, 08:50 AM~20430560
> *
> *


care to ride again? :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: to the top


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@Apr 27 2011, 03:58 PM~20433578
> *Cool  :thumbsup:
> *


Congrats on your Baby :thumbsup:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks bro hes a little one :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@Apr 27 2011, 07:36 PM~20435330
> *Thanks bro hes a little one  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


congrats :biggrin: my fam expecting to


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 27 2011, 10:57 AM~20431355
> *care to ride again? :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW IM ALWAYS DOWN TO ROLL...just gotta take care of the lil details lol


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Apr 27 2011, 07:49 PM~20435468
> *congrats  :biggrin: my fam expecting to
> *


You guys need to watch TV more


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 28 2011, 09:38 AM~20439389
> *You guys need to watch TV more
> *


Tv cable cost too much :yes:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 28 2011, 10:15 AM~20438841
> *YOU KNOW IM ALWAYS DOWN TO ROLL...just gotta take care of the lil details lol
> *


PERMISSION :rimshot:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO 
THE
TOP
:inout:


----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

Keep it TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bafinokc_@Apr 29 2011, 03:43 AM~20446047
> *Keep it TTT
> *


TO THE TOP


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

no tv. time to work on car to the top


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT FOR THE WEGO TOUR AND ILLEGAL TOYS


----------



## martin64 (Jan 28, 2010)

:biggrin: alomost time :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 30 2011, 06:32 PM~20455899
> *TTT FOR THE WEGO TOUR AND ILLEGAL TOYS
> *


hope to see u guys at the show 
TO 
THE
TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 30 2011, 06:32 PM~20455899
> *TTT FOR THE WEGO TOUR AND ILLEGAL TOYS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

definitely trying to make it


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIMECASH_@May 2 2011, 01:09 PM~20467755
> *definitely trying to make it
> *


Cool hope to see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## martin64 (Jan 28, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

T O
T H E 
T O P 
:inout:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

KEEP IT @ THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

b
u
m
p
:drama:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:bowrofl: t t t getn ready


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

2 more weecks


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 5 2011, 01:41 PM~20490724
> *2 more weecks
> *


DO YOU HAVE MY OLD LADIES???????


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 5 2011, 12:11 PM~20490887
> *DO YOU HAVE MY OLD LADIES???????
> *


WHY WOULD YOU ASK ME THAT TIM YOU KNOW I'M WORKING ON IT


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 5 2011, 04:06 PM~20491649
> *WHY WOULD YOU ASK ME THAT TIM  YOU KNOW I'M WORKING ON IT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: THIS IS ONE OF BEST CARSHOW HERE IN OKLAHOMA CITY!!  TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@May 6 2011, 12:13 PM~20497891
> *:thumbsup: THIS IS ONE OF BEST CARSHOW HERE IN OKLAHOMA CITY!!   TTT
> *


what's wey your car came out on the new streeseen mag for the Halloween Bash I got it @ the shop


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

COOL BRO I GOT GET ONE SAVE ME ONE... SORRY LAYLO66 IS NOT GOING MAKE IT YO THE SHOW THIS YEAR DAMIT :banghead: UNDER CONSTUCTION :run:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@May 6 2011, 06:03 PM~20499893
> *COOL BRO I GOT GET ONE SAVE ME ONE... SORRY LAYLO66 IS NOT GOING MAKE IT YO THE SHOW THIS YEAR DAMIT :banghead: UNDER CONSTUCTION :run:
> *


dam that sucks


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@May 6 2011, 06:03 PM~20499893
> *COOL BRO I GOT GET ONE SAVE ME ONE... SORRY LAYLO66 IS NOT GOING MAKE IT YO THE SHOW THIS YEAR DAMIT :banghead: UNDER CONSTUCTION :run:
> *


thats cool there's always next time


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

ALMOST READY TO GET READY.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@May 7 2011, 11:35 AM~20503327
> *ALMOST READY TO GET READY.
> *


YES SIRRR ALMOST TIME


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:biggrin: bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Two more weeks,can't wait.looking foward to seen everybody there.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

right around the corner :naughty:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Man David you have that 67 looking good can't wait to see it


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUVMYDROPS_@May 10 2011, 09:10 PM~20526669
> *Man David you have that 67 looking good can't wait to see it
> *


thanks cant wait to see what u been working on :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

right arond the corner . ttt


----------



## martin64 (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@May 10 2011, 07:42 PM~20525880
> *right around the corner  :naughty:
> *


Yess sirr looks like its elbows and assholes time,last minute preps :run: :run:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

DUE TO SOME UNFORTUNATE CIRCUMSTANCES WE HAD TO MOVE THE VENUE FOR THE SHOW WE ARE SORRY FOR ANY INCONVENIENCE EVERYTHING IT'S STILL THE SAME BUT THE LOCATION THE NEW VENUE IS FIRE LAKE GRAND CASINO LOCATED JUST EAST OF OKLAHOMA CITY ON I-40 EXIT 178 WE WILL POSTING ALL THE INFO ON THE HOTELS WHICH IT'S ONLY 1 MILE FROM THE VENUE ONCE AGAIN SORRY FOR ANY INCONVENIENCE IF YOU HAVE ANY ?S YOU CAN CALL ME AT (405)821-4011 0R BENITO (405)313-4995


----------



## martin64 (Jan 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

For those who have already booked a room with the other hotel metioned on previous post, please make sure to cancel your reservation, because the new venue is about 25 minutes away from that location. Again we apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

we're still checking on where the best value is for the hotels there will be shuttles that can pick you up from and to the hotel we'll be posting everything as we find out by the way the hop will be on the top floor i know thats one thing I have never seen before any questions please let us know :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

YEAH BUDDY FIRE LAKE GRAND CASINO its on and poppin gonna be a bad ass show :boink:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: i35 show down thunder up . :}


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

for those who need a room the best deals we think are Americas Best Value (405)275-4404 $55.50 or La Quinta Inn$79.99(405)273-7930 & remember there's shuttles that will pick you up from and to the hotel


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

is it outdoor show now? are kids still welcome?


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk_@May 16 2011, 07:11 AM~20561632
> *is it outdoor show now? are kids still welcome?
> *


its in the parking garage & we also have the top floor I guess you can say it's indoors outdor and yea kids can come to the show offcours they can't go in to the casino


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

hell yeah the show is gonna bad ass,got a lil bit of gambling money too.. :biggrin:


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

is it still a saturday night setup time or just morning of

i need to drop off early and get back to preach my morning sermon.
Revy REv


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

service this week is on gambling, LOL


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@May 16 2011, 01:07 PM~20563770
> *is it still a saturday night setup time or just morning of
> 
> i need to drop off early and get back to preach my morning sermon.
> ...


set up is still the same there will be security and there's cameras all over the place


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

Rules for the hop? Classes?


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:biggrin: to the top!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 16 2011, 06:42 PM~20566123
> *Rules for the hop? Classes?
> *


WEGO TOUR rules apply classes depend on what cars we get


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

ALMOST HERE


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

yes sir :boink:


----------



## CJ225 (Jun 16, 2009)

So,since its in a garage do the indoor rules still apply,as in less than 1/4 tank of gas,battery unhooked,so on?And what is the move in time?


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CJ225_@May 17 2011, 07:47 PM~20574174
> *So,since its in a garage do the indoor rules still apply,as in less than 1/4 tank of gas,battery unhooked,so on?And what is the move in time?
> *


you don't have to worry about gas or battery :biggrin: move in still sat 5pm to 11 pm & sun 7am till 10am maybe a little later


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

BUMP THIS SHIT


----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

Tťt


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: hno: all i need is my seat. to the top


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@May 18 2011, 05:35 PM~20580954
> *:thumbsup:  hno: all i need is my seat. to the top
> *


Come by after you get out of work homie I got you :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUVMYDROPS_@May 18 2011, 11:14 AM~20578536
> *BUMP THIS SHIT
> *


what he said :guns:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 18 2011, 06:15 PM~20581260
> *Come by after you get out of work homie I got you :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: helz yea


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

IM READY, TTT FOR A BAD ASS SHOW


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 18 2011, 08:54 PM~20582468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's good to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

YES SIRRR!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BACK TO THE TOP, THIS SHOW IS THIS SUNDAY, ROLL CALL WHOS GOIN????


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 19 2011, 03:18 PM~20587476
> *BACK TO THE TOP, THIS SHOW IS THIS SUNDAY, ROLL CALL WHOS GOIN????
> *


From what i hear Dallas is coming deep get ready for one of the best shows we ever had I can't wait :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno: Bad Boyz will be in the house :fuq:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO
THE
TOP
:boink:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 19 2011, 07:07 PM~20588571
> *From what i hear Dallas is coming deep get ready for one of the best shows we ever had I can't wait :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ANYONE FROM OKLA WANNA COME OUT FOR MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND ITS GONNA BE ON AND POPPIN


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 19 2011, 07:38 PM~20589327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrouija

WATS UP JR WAT IT DEW JON


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

wish i could make it


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

hno: to the top . runing out of time


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@May 19 2011, 07:57 PM~20589505
> *hno: to the top . runing out of time
> *


I'll be by your work tomorrow in the morning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 19 2011, 07:45 PM~20589391
> *wish i could make it
> *


YOU CAN DO ITTT :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@May 19 2011, 07:24 PM~20589172
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: Bad Boyz will be in the house  :fuq:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 19 2011, 09:06 PM~20589591
> *YOU CAN DO ITTT :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Should be a good one!!!!


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by imp1962_@May 19 2011, 08:22 PM~20589734
> *Should be a good one!!!!
> *


x2 :werd:


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll be there just to bad my cara won't be complete in time. TO THE TOP for WEGO


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

TTT


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

hell yeah ready to roll in the morning,its on!!!h5:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shotgun18_@May 20 2011, 11:11 AM~20593184
> *hell yeah ready to roll in the morning,its on!!!h5:
> *



I WONT BE THERE TIL SUNDAY MORNING, HOLD ME A SPOT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 20 2011, 02:39 PM~20594509
> *I WONT BE THERE TIL SUNDAY MORNING, HOLD ME A SPOT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


we got u homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shotgun18_@May 20 2011, 04:15 PM~20594697
> *we got u homie :thumbsup:
> *



COOL YALL SHOULD HAVE MY PRE REG ALREADY

T




T




T


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 20 2011, 06:32 PM~20595911
> *COOL YALL SHOULD HAVE MY PRE REG ALREADY
> 
> T
> ...


We got it :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 20 2011, 09:59 PM~20596792
> *We got it  :thumbsup:
> *




TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 21 2011, 06:42 AM~20598260
> *TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
> TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
> TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

ILL BE THERE, BUT MY HOOPTIE IS STAYING IN THE PARKING LOT.....ASSUMING IT MAKES IT THAT FAR.... :happysad:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP FOR ILLEGAL TOYS AND THE WEGO TOUR


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

see yall in the morning. save me a spot for THE bike :0


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Hope I still have a spot for two


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

NO CAR YET NO PROBLEM... UNDER CONSTRUCTION.. SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

HEADED THAT WAY HOMIES SEE YA IN A FEW


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Its filling up looking like a good show come on out you won't be dissapointed


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Good ass time thanks for having us super good people and always a good time and family friendly and pulled the facility out at the last minute illegal toys is amazing kats can't wait for the next function illegal toys up


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

real good time :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

JUST GOT BACK TO THE DFW FROM THE SHOW, HAD A GOODTIME OUT THERE MUCH PROPS TO ILLEGAL TOYS AND THE WEGO STAFF FOR A GREAT EVENT. BIG UPS TO ALLL THAT MADE IT OUT THERE, SEE YALL AT THE NEXT STOP


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

HERE ARE A FEW PICS I TOOK


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

good show nice setup , worth the drive from mangum.


----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

Had a good time ......illegal toys did it again thanks guys !!!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

The StreetSeen crew made it back to Houston alive and well at 4 am this morning!


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Homies for the Hospitality in the 40&5th, had GOODTIMES doing it LATINSTYLE Chillin with ILLEGAL TOYS Cops love to hate and us, living the life, COWBOYSLIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

FIRST OF ALL I HOPE EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFE SPECIALLY THE ONES FROM OUT OF TOWN WE REALLY APRECIATE ALL OF YOU GUYS FOR THE SUPPORT FROM THE OUT OF TOWNERS TO THE LOCALS THANKS FOR MAKING THE SHOW ONE OF THE BEST ONES EVER CONSIDERING THE LAST MINUTE CHANGE ON THE VENUE WE COULDN'T HAVE PULLED IT OFF WITH OUT ALL OF YOU AND THANKS TO ALL THE ARTIST FOR WORKING WITH US ON THE MUSIC PART,THANKS STREETSEEN FOR COMING,THE SPONSORS FOR THEIR SUPPORT SPECIALLY MARTINEZ TIRE & WHEELS & BLUE FORCE KENNELS OUR TOP SPONSORS & LAST BUT NOT LEAST MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE WEGO STAFF FOR ALL THE HELP ALWAYS APRECIATED IT (TTT FOR THE WEGO TOUR ) SEE YOU ON THE NEXT ONE


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

HAD GOOD TIME. GOOD TURNOUT.


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks to everybody for a bad ass turn out,we couldnt have done it with out u guys.see every one at the next show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 23 2011, 07:52 AM~20609371
> *FIRST OF ALL I HOPE EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFE SPECIALLY THE ONES FROM OUT OF TOWN WE REALLY APRECIATE ALL OF YOU GUYS FOR THE SOPPORT FROM THE OUT OF TOWNERS TO THE LOCALS THANKS FOR MAKING THE SHOW ONE OF THE BEST ONES EVER CONSIDERING THE LAST MINUTE CHANGE ON THE VENUE WE COULDN'T HAVE PULLED IT OFF WITH OUT ALL OF YOU AND THANKS TO ALL THE ARTIST FOR WORKING WITH US ON THE MUSIC PART,THANKS STREETSEEN FOR COMING,THE SPONSORS FOR THEIR SOPPORT SPECIALLY MARTINEZ TIRE & WHEELS & BLUE FORCE KENNELS OUR TOP SPONSORS & LAST BUT NOT LEAST MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE WEGO STAFF FOR ALL THE HELP ALWAYS APRECIATED IT (TTT FOR THE WEGO TOUR ) SEE YOU ON THE NEXT ONE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

go to <a href=\'http://www.zazzle.com/wwthiddenagenda\' target=\'_blank\'>WEGO Apparel Store</a>

Check out our new apparel store! =)


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 23 2011, 12:19 PM~20610903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## ROLLERZONLYCADDY93 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Any one got pics of the bikes and trikes. *


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 23 2011, 04:46 PM~20612493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics thanks for posting them glad you had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, LUVMYDROPS

WATS GOOD CLYDE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 23 2011, 06:10 PM~20612649
> *nice pics thanks for posting them glad you had a good time :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE, PUROS PHONE PICS BUT O WELL BETTER THEN NOTHING. SEE YALL BACK THERE AGAIN NXT YEAR FOR SURE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

112-105 "ENOUGH SAID" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the pics if anyone else took any post them up thanks to everyone who came out we can't do it without u all :worship:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@May 23 2011, 09:27 PM~20615002
> *Thanks for the pics if anyone else took any post them up thanks to everyone who came out we can't do it without u all  :worship:
> *


yea cause i didn't take none but they sure was a lot of clean cars outthere


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 24 2011, 09:24 AM~20617939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good pic,cant wait to c some more. :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shotgun18_@May 24 2011, 04:07 PM~20619991
> *thats a good pic,cant wait to c some more. :thumbsup:
> *



X2 WHERE THEM PICS AT STREETSEEN


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Still a little time off. We're working full time on closing the July 2011 issue. Give us a bit of time...


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 24 2011, 09:24 AM~20617939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is one good picture after all it was a great turn out :guns: :guns:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

BUMP FOR PICS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUVMYDROPS_@May 25 2011, 07:28 AM~20624753
> *BUMP FOR PICS
> *



WAT IT DEW CLYDE, HOPE ALL THE OKC HOMIES ARE GOOD AFTER THE STORM LAST NITE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

DALLAS MAVS WESTERN CONFERENCE CHAMPS


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

No comment


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 25 2011, 08:50 PM~20630079
> *DALLAS MAVS WESTERN CONFERENCE CHAMPS
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@May 25 2011, 10:53 PM~20630105
> *No comment
> *


YOU WAS DOING ALL THAT TALKING THE OTHER DAY :shhh:  GAME OVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 26 2011, 07:53 AM~20632264
> *YOU WAS DOING ALL THAT TALKING THE OTHER DAY :shhh:   GAME OVER!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Man we felt bad for those old guys next year is ours


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@May 26 2011, 04:25 PM~20635366
> *Man we felt bad for those old guys next year is ours
> *


no 1 can dog on our guys thunder up.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@May 26 2011, 06:25 PM~20635366
> *Man we felt bad for those old guys next year is ours
> *


Next year......maybe :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 26 2011, 06:53 PM~20636266
> *Next year......maybe :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't hate!!! Lol :inout:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

COULDNT FIND A OKLAHOMA TOPIC SO I STARTED ONE IN THE REGIONAL LOWRIDERS SECTION, STOP BY AND POST UP


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@May 27 2011, 11:37 AM~20640383
> *Don't hate!!! Lol  :inout:
> *


NOT HATIN JUST LAUGHING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: to bad heat gonna kick that ass old timers .lol still thunder up


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 27 2011, 12:09 PM~20641243
> *COULDNT FIND A OKLAHOMA TOPIC SO I STARTED ONE IN THE REGIONAL LOWRIDERS SECTION, STOP BY AND POST UP
> *


thanks homie we'll do :thumbsup:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 27 2011, 12:38 PM~20641467
> *NOT HATIN JUST LAUGHING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Alright u got me mavs won lol :dunno: But the heat gonna get in that ass :roflmao:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@May 28 2011, 08:22 AM~20646076
> *Alright u got me mavs won lol  :dunno: But the heat gonna get in that ass  :roflmao:
> *


i like :drama: :thumbsup: screw it go heat


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

It's gone take some time to get use to this new look on layitlow


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

[h=2]







[/h]ILLEGAL TOYS IS HAVING A CARWASH AT CLUB MANGOS ON MERIDIAN & RENO COME GET YOUR CAR WASH ALL THE MONEY WE RAISE WILL TO A FRIEND THAT HAD AN ACCIDENT AT WORK AND IS GOING TRU SOME HARD TIMES HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE ANY ?S CALL ME AT 821-4011 THANKS​


----------

